# Barrel cutter / barrel trimmer



## Nickfff (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello,
I am looking for a 4 prong, carbide, 3/4 barrel trimmer. Does anyone know who is selling them?

Alternatively, does anyone know where the best price is on a 4 prong, 3/4, steel barrel trimmer?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## jasontg99 (Jan 2, 2010)

Nick,

PSI has a carbide kit.  http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKTRIMKITC.html


----------



## redbulldog (Jan 2, 2010)

Try Nolan, He has had some made up before. Nolan is a member here.

http://www.harrisburlsupply.com


----------



## Robert Taylor (Jan 2, 2010)

check with Daniel here on this forum.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2010)

Nick, I have steel sets for $15 ea. 4 or 6 blade heads for $5 ea. 9A set has a head of your choice included) Nolan fits the 4 blade heads with Carbide tips to make 4 blade carbide cutter heads and as of a few days ago posted that he does still have them. Don't hold him to the price but it seems to me they are in the $30ish dollar range. I am pretty sure it is Nolan that offers sharpening on the steel heads as well.


----------



## Nolan (Jan 2, 2010)

How many do you need? They are 35.00 each. 
PM sent


----------



## leehljp (Jan 2, 2010)

I sent two of my pen mills to Nolan and he did a great job of adding the carbide cutters to it.


----------



## Nolan (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Hank and I hope you have a nice new year



leehljp said:


> I sent two of my pen mills to Nolan and he did a great job of adding the carbide cutters to it.


----------



## mdburn_em (Jan 2, 2010)

Might I add that I consider the (2) carbide cutters I got from Nolan are my single best (small) investment.


----------



## Nolan (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks that is exactly what I was trying to provide when I came up with the idea. Glad your pleased




mdburn_em said:


> Might I add that I consider the (2) carbide cutters I got from Nolan are my single best (small) investment.


----------



## Nickfff (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow! Thanks all for the replies...


----------



## Freethinker (Jan 3, 2010)

I ordered an el cheapo set from EBay............usually the first thing I do with Taiwanese/Chinese tooling is take the allen setscrew out and replace it with a good American made (hardened steel) setscrew, but in my haste to use this new trimmer i did not.....I just tightened down the allen screw and trimmed a barrel...

...suffice to say, when I went to loosen it to change shaft sizes, the hex opening in the soft steel setscrew stripped out. 

Now I have a (if I remember correctly what i paid for it) 25 dollar trimmer set with three different size pilot shafts and can only use the 7mm shaft because I cannot get the cheapo setscrew to come loose.

Grrrrrr.......


----------



## KenV (Jan 3, 2010)

Dan -  that set screw is what drills and "ez-out" was made for -- been there -

On topic --

There are differrent quality steels as noted -   I found the PSI one to be hard to keep sharp, and turned the head around and use the back side for support for sanding disks to do finish touches on the end of blanks.  

Berea makes a good one sold through several vendors -- comes sharp and does its job well until time to send it off for resharpening.

Carbide depends on the grain, and the grind/polish -- sounds like Nolan has the combination down.   Just avoid dropping it on steel or concrete.  

the interchangable cores work for some pens, but you will probably end up needing to make or purchase sleeves to fit into the tubes -- many use slimline tubes in plain wood and turn to fit the tubes with a close fit -  other purchase from any of several vendors or sellers who advertise on IAP.


----------



## thevillageworkshop (Jan 5, 2010)

I have both 4 & 6 cutter steel heads available on my web site.
http://thevillageworkshop.net/PENMAKINGTOOLS.aspx


----------

